# 100% Reclaimed Item Tombstone



## Deadlands (Jun 13, 2011)

I was given some blank tombstones to "improve in any way I could" by the owner of our haunt, plus some computer packing foam I took from the dumpster at work over a year ago. His stones are typical noob, white EPS home brew stones. So I went to work to see what I could do.

Items/Tools Used:

1 EPS foam tombstone
1 black open cell foam packaging from the dumpster at work for the base
Large filet knife
Harbor Freight wood burning kit
Sandpaper
Acetone
Gorilla Glue
Hot glue
Sticks from the yard
Witches broom cannibalized from a scarecrow
prop that never worked out











http://imgur.com/1PAAnv5


Under an approximation of show lighting:










http://imgur.com/fnA2M8f


Since it's all reclaimed items, this is an under $1 stone after factoring in the portions or paint and acetone used from my personal stock.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Seems to be an issue with the posting of photos. Let's try this:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nice work!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Great job....gotta love dumpster diving!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Mighty fine reclaim!


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Wow! Really impressive job!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

looks like the real thing....gives me ideas to use those cheap dollar store tombstones i never buy .....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the scruffy look of these stones.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

That's really nice. I love the addition of the stray brambles and weeds.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh yes! Love the dead grass, moss & twigs. Perfect!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow, very cool! Do you have any "before" pictures so we can see what they were and what they became?


----------



## Deadlands (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm about to start on some of the other "dud" tombstones he gave me. I'll take progress pics this time around.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Deadlands said:


> I'm about to start on some of the other "dud" tombstones he gave me. I'll take progress pics this time around.


:jol:Yay! I'd love to watch the transformation. Thanks Deadlands.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, you did a really good job on that stone! I like the details, it pulls it all together nicely.


----------



## ocalicreek (Aug 1, 2013)

Scratchbuilt is always cool, but repurposed and rebuilt gets my admiration and my creative juices flowing! Nice work.

Galen


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Very nice work.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice job!! I have to re purpose some of my own, and will be adopting some of these features!!


----------

